# Tilting laundry hamper



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

I need to make a pair of tilting laundry hampers, somewhat on the lines of the attached picture - but the hampers must be able to be simply lifted out, for cleaning the cavity from time to time.
Can anyone point me to a plan for the hinging arrangement that will enable this?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Two ideas come to mind, Rob. The first would be to make a hinge similar to the way an oven or dishwasher door works. The hinges have a long bar that the door slides over so the bar is inside the door. The door can be opened normally or pulled up when open to slip if off of the hinge bar.

A simpler approach would be to use a cabinet bolt in the side of the cabinet at the bottom to serve as a pin the hamper can pivot on to open. The pivot hole in the stile of the hamper has an open bottom that allows the hamper to be removed if necessary by pulling it up off of the pivot pin. The sketches show the concept easier than I can describe it.

.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Ive tackled this problem before by just building it so it tilts and lifts out. Did work but I did not like the way it worked. By the time you get the back side cut down enough to tilt and get everything working properly. I found it just wasn't worth the trouble. 

A hamper that slides out on "drawer slides" works better and you have more capacity. I made the front just like a cabinet door.

Al


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Many thanks Oliver - the pivot pin is going to work well for me.
Thanks also for your input Al - I agree with you, but my customer has her heart set on the tilting hamper.

Rob


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is a built in one that could just as easily be a stand alone cabinet. It is 35" high with the top door being 9".


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Try Winfield for plans, they specialize in such items. Most of the woodworking magazines have online plans & indexes now. Stay away from that crook advertizing thousands of plans real cheap, he's a crook and has copied copyrighted plans. He's also in a country that looks the other way on such things.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> Two ideas come to mind, Rob. The first would be to make a hinge similar to the way an oven or dishwasher door works. The hinges have a long bar that the door slides over so the bar is inside the door. The door can be opened normally or pulled up when open to slip if off of the hinge bar.
> 
> A simpler approach would be to use a cabinet bolt in the side of the cabinet at the bottom to serve as a pin the hamper can pivot on to open. The pivot hole in the stile of the hamper has an open bottom that allows the hamper to be removed if necessary by pulling it up off of the pivot pin. The sketches show the concept easier than I can describe it.
> 
> .


Really nice and simple design. I'd cut out some openings on the top to act as handles when lifting it out. I'd also make the front and back panels with wicker inserts so there would be some air flow. Dirty clothes get stinky fast without air flow. I'd also make it with half inch ply and cutouts on the sides with wicker so it doesn't get too heavy for an older person to lift.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the good advice.


----------

